# Hymmer B584 Silver Screens Wanted/ New or Good 2nd hand



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi all, does anyone know the best place for a set of silver screens for Hymer A class, 2000 reg with single door on nearside based on Fiat chassis.
Many thanks.
Johnny F


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Jonny F

Taylormade do external http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/

may also do internal. There is also a guy on Ebay selling internal screens, not sure about the quality. if you put Hymer in the search on ebay I'm sure you will find them.

regards
Herman


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Cheers for that Herman. I want the external ones. I have emailed them for a price.
Johnny F


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Johnny
I think our A Class B524 is very similar to yours, if not the same. We also have single door access from the near side (no driver or passenger doors). We obtained our Silver Screens from the original manufacturer http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/
The owner was most helpful and, although not normally supplying to our type of Van, went out of his way (at no extra cost) to make sure we were satisfied.
Suggest you have a look at the website and perhaps discuss your requirements with them. Make sure you state that you do not have a driver's or passenger's door


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Silverscreens*

Hi,

We have tried several different types on our hymers - and by far the best are the external type made by silverscreens - much thicker and no internal condensation at all - thats how good the insulation / fit is.

Im just a happy customer who is snug and condensation free! .

cheers


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I contacted silver screens and taylormade. Went with Taylormade. Ordered on monday and they arrived yesterday. Cost less than Silverscreens but look ok. They fit reet snug. Away this weekend so will try them out.
Thanks again.
Johnny F


----------

